# Emerge: échec de mise à jour

## Fulgurance

Bonsoir, je me heurte à un problème lorsque je fais:

```
fulgurance@MSI-GS73VR-6RF ~ $ sudo emerge --update --newuse --deep --with-bdeps=y @world
```

Log:

```
* ERROR: media-gfx/blender-2.72b-r4::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=media-gfx/blender-2.72b-r4::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=media-gfx/blender-2.72b-r4::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/blender-2.72b-r4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/blender-2.72b-r4/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/blender-2.72b-r4/work/blender-2.72b_build'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/blender-2.72b-r4/work/blender-2.72b'

>>> Failed to emerge media-gfx/blender-2.72b-r4, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/blender-2.72b-r4/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package app-office/libreoffice-5.2.6.2:

 * If you plan to use lbase application you should enable java or you will get various crashes.

 * Messages for package media-gfx/blender-2.72b-r4:

 * ERROR: media-gfx/blender-2.72b-r4::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=media-gfx/blender-2.72b-r4::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=media-gfx/blender-2.72b-r4::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/blender-2.72b-r4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/blender-2.72b-r4/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/blender-2.72b-r4/work/blender-2.72b_build'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/blender-2.72b-r4/work/blender-2.72b'

```

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

Pourrais-tu donner les messages d'erreur avant ce bloc, qui mentionne qu'il faut mentionner les erreurs au-dessus + emerge --info + build.log ?

----------

## xaviermiller

... et aussi éviter de poster en français et en anglais, cela perturbe la résolution   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xaviermiller wrote:*   

> ... et aussi éviter de poster en français et en anglais, cela perturbe la résolution  

 

La solution à ce problème

----------

## Fulgurance

Ah désolé, je ne le referais pas, j'ai cette sale habitude, c'est juste que en général, la communauté anglaise est très réactive, alors je poste dans les deux  :Surprised: 

Désolé, du coup le problème est résolu  :Wink: 

----------

